# First Ebook You Got?



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

When you got your Kindle, what was the first book you put on it?  Was it something new you've been interested in reading, or a longtime favorite?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Leslie's FAQ.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslies' FAQ! )


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Obviously I don't have a Kindle YET!  LOL

Let me rephrase:  What was the first ebook that you BOUGHT?

I am holding off on Jodi Picoult's new book so it can be my first ebook.  OR, I'm going to get Jane Eyre, since that's my all-time favorite.  

Which makes me wonder if other people go straight for new books, or ones they already have and love.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Still Leslie's FAQ.  It runs $1.59.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Does "free" count as "bought?"  I've bought so many books since I got Little Gertie, I'm really not sure which was the first. I think it was _Castles in the Air_ and it was free. I didn't start replacing old favorites for a couple of months.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie's FAQ and then The Book Thief. 

I am anxiously waiting for Kindle 2 FAQ.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Still LesliethFAQ. It runs $1.59.


Daisy...here is the book Jim and I are refering to. It's very helpful especially if you are new to the Kindle. I believe there is a link at the bottom (right) of the site to purchase it for the Kindle.

The Amazon Kindle FAQ (Kindle Edition)
by Leslie H. Nicoll (Author), Joshua Tallent (Author), DeLancey Nicoll (Author)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought these books the first day I had my Kindle. I don't remember which one was first:

Naked in Death - JD Robb
Outlander - Diana Gabaldon
Water For Elephants - Sara Gruen
Safe Harbor - Christine Feehan


----------



## El (Feb 22, 2009)

The first one I actually bought was Hitchhiker's Guide. (Now, if my K said Don't Panic in friendly letters on the front it would be perfect )


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

El said:


> The first one I actually bought was Hitchhiker's Guide. (Now, if my K said Don't Panic in friendly letters on the front it would be perfect )


Jealous much?


I could make you a screensaver, but it wouldn't be green.


----------



## El (Feb 22, 2009)

If you can make Pan Galactic Gargle Blasters, too, I'll never notice it's not green...


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Hehe, I posted a very similar topic here. I hope you enjoy the answers:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4489.0.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

El said:


> If you can make Pan Galactic Gargle Blasters, too, I'll never notice it's not green...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A129296

This recipe was one of my submissions to the original H2G2 site.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I preordered a bunch of free stuff and UR but the first book I bought with my kindle and the first book I am reading is The Monsters of Templeton


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A129296
> 
> This recipe was one of my submissions to the original H2G2 site.


That'll blast your gargle.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

My first book was "Dead Until Dark" which I had put off reading since December 1, to wait for Kindle.  Then, of course, Amazon got a bunch of money from me as I greedily bought up the rest of the series one right after the other.  All 8 of them!  Whispernet is dangerous like that: finish a book at midnight, but the new one within a minute, then keep reading through the night.  Dangerous to both the credit card AND sleep!

The first eBook that I downloaded (prior to Kindle) and read after the Southern Vampire Mysteries, was House of a Thousand Candles.  I got it from mobiread, Ithink, and it was free.  It was pretty good for a free book, too!!!  I would recommend...


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't remember which one but it was a Nora Robert's book. She is my favorite author so I had to download one of her books first.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I went for the new stuff.  I've actually bought very few old favorites for my Kindle, simply because there are so many new things to try, and, with samples, it's so easy to try before you buy.  In fact, I would probably never run out of things to read if I read free books alone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I can't remember which one but it was a Nora Robert's book. She is my favorite author so I had to download one of her books first.


Nora Roberts was the first author I replaced my DTB's with Kindle books. Now I'm replacing Agatha Christie.


----------



## DKristie1734 (Nov 14, 2008)

My first Kindle book was The Princess Bride.  I think it was around $0.89?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

My first one was on How to flip real estate properties, LOL


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> Whispernet is dangerous like that: finish a book at midnight, but the new one within a minute, then keep reading through the night. Dangerous to both the credit card AND sleep!


My husband has threatened a few times to hide my K charger to coerce  encourage me to go to bed and sleep.


----------



## Tarma (Oct 27, 2008)

First book I bought was _The Witches of Karres_ by James H. Schmitz.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

My first ebook was/is Outlander.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Other than UR the first full length Novel I am reading is 








I have loved all these books


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My first ebook was Pride and Prejudice. It was the first of my very favorite books that I was able to find in the Kindle store. It was before you could get it in the Kindle store for free, so I paid for it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

first to download a bunch of free books.
first to download and finish reading: midnight's daughter by karen chance


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BambiB said:


> My husband has threatened a few times to hide my K charger to coerce  encourage me to go to bed and sleep.


I woke up one morning and discovered I had purchased a Kindle Book during the night. I didn't remember finishing my current book or ordering the new one


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

My first was The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks and now the second is Outlander.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks- first purchased


Whatever you do, don't run- First finished


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

DKristie1734 said:


> My first Kindle book was The Princess Bride. I think it was around $0.89?


Where did you find it? I can't find Princess Bride at all on Kindle format


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The first book I read on my Kindle was Nation by Terry Pratchett.  Princess Bride was one of my first downloads the first night, though.  I -love- that book and can't wait to read it again in all its Kindle glory.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

My first ebook was Going Down South by Bonnie Glover


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

The Yankee Years by Joe Torre

(don't know why the Link-Maker didn't find it)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sometimes when a book doesn't show up in Link-Maker you can change the search to all instead of Kindle Store. 
deb


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

Twilight - finished in 2 days!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

UR was the first one I bought, but thanks to the kindly folks here I'd downloaded loads of free books that were just waiting for my kindle to arrive so I could dive in.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I believe I bought several on the first day but I read one of Patricia Briggs first.  Alpha & Omega


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

It's funny...  The first book I purchased was one of the most recent "In Death" Series by JD Robb.  I bought it, started reading and discovered that I had already read it.  So my first book on my Kindle, was one I didn't finish, on the Kindle anyway...
jp


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I was in the middle of the Hollows series by Kim Harrison, and was just finishing A Fistful of Charms, so I downloaded For a Few Demons More and The Outlaw Demon Wails. Funny thing is, I already had both of them in hard back!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

UR was the first book I read on my Kindle.

Lara Amber


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

Blood Noir by Laurel K Hamilton, the midnight it was released


----------



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

The first book I bought was Dog On It: A Chet & Bernie Mystery by Spencer Quinn......loved it!

The first freebie was: His Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik.....loved loved loved it.  Bought the next two immediately.

First classic.....P&P Jane Austen!


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

The first book I got was "Whiskey Rebels".  I was at friends house with no computer acess and it was free and I had to download something the day I got my kindle.......just because.  

The fisrt book I bought was Leslie's FAQ (I'd been stalking the boards for awhile.

The first classic I downloaded was "Sherlock Holmes".  I have always loved those stories.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The first one I got:



It was free - I read a few pages & realized it wasn't for me. Lesson learned, don't download every free book that comes down the pike!

First I got & read:



And I was hooked - on Sookie AND on the Kindle


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I havn't seen this one listed, though I may have missed it. It is, after all, ranked just short of # 17,000 in Amazon.com sales.

My first book was


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ddarol said:


> The first book I got was "Whiskey Rebels". I was at friends house with no computer acess and it was free and I had to download something the day I got my kindle.......just because.


Have you read Whiskey Rebels? I got it when it was free also. So glad I did. A great book. My mom is reading it now on her K2, and my son read it on his Itouch. We all loved it. 
deb


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I did very much like the book.  I was actually surprised how good it was for a "free" book.  But I got another one from the author because of it so it probably did what it was supposed to do.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

My first was Dracula (Bram Stoker).  I'd read it a couple of times before, but I still enjoy it.

One of the nice things about being 67 -- there are lots of out-of-copyright books that I read so long ago that re-reading them is almost like reading for the first time  

Kathie


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What else - Stephen King's Dark Tower series (all 7 books) back in December of 2007, pre-ordered before my Kindle 1 arrived. It would have been Tolkien's Lord of the Rings, but alas . . . 

Edward C. Patterson
author of stuff


----------

